# kayak bream vid



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

kayak breamin in my local waters


----------



## keenkayaker (Jun 16, 2012)

hey good video, whats your rod/reel combo, is the rod a graphite...it looks it with the whippy action.


----------



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

keenkayaker said:


> hey good video, whats your rod/reel combo, is the rod a graphite...it looks it with the whippy action.


It's a daiwa caldia 2004 and a Abu Garcia veritas rod, I cut the rod down and replaced the butt with a fuji camo one.


----------



## keenkayaker (Jun 16, 2012)

Bejay said:


> keenkayaker said:
> 
> 
> > hey good video, whats your rod/reel combo, is the rod a graphite...it looks it with the whippy action.
> ...


Nice setup!


----------



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

keenkayaker said:


> Bejay said:
> 
> 
> > keenkayaker said:
> ...


thanks mate, its not bad for the price


----------



## malaika (5 mo ago)

I really like your setup.


----------

